#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  SVD - Losse Verhuur | New Ones !!

## Stijn Vanstiphout

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Even een fotootje van dingen waar wij ons ook zo'n beetje mee bezighouden... 


4 x Philips ProData 3000 op windups.

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Ja kijk, zo'n beamer/projector lijkt me nou wel aardig voor thuis, helaas dat ze 2e hands dus ook nog redelijk prijzig zijn.

Stijn is dit voor een ondersteuning van een toespraak of iets dergelijks??

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Uitreiking cultuurprijs aan Joost Zweegers van Novastar. + Naderhand nog een Optreden. Er werd in het begin van de avond ook een film getoond. 3 opzichtschermen en 1 doorzichtscherm.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zijn die windups niet van k&m ?

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ja, K&M 213

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## FiëstaLj

Gebruikt flashlight die niet om tv's op te zetten.. ?

dacht het wel... leuke dingen in ieder geval..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## ralph

Stijn,

als je hier nieuw waqs zou ik hier niets over durven zeggen, maar jij pretendeerd vaak dat je profi bezig bent dus:

Wat ziet die kabeltroep er uit als een kolere bende zeg!

Ik hoop dat je kunt vertellen dat dit fotootje tijdens de opbouw is genomen en dat het later als een nette kabelboom is weggewerkt.

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Music Power

Ja ik wou ut niet zeggen (van die kolere bende kabels) maar ben het met je eens ralph

Greetz...Frank

----------


## CyberNBD

Volgens wat Stijn mij vertelde is het allemaal netjes weggewerkt de dag zelf voor het publiek kwam.
Andersssss iddd <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:
> Gebruikt flashlight die niet om tv's op te zetten.. ?
> 
> dacht het wel... leuke dingen in ieder geval..
> 
> Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site



TV's ?? Dacht niet dat Flash TV's had, monitors daarentegen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

en ja, wat cyberNBD vertelt klopt.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Music Power

[/quote]

TV's ?? Dacht niet dat Flash TV's had, monitors daarentegen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

en ja, wat cyberNBD vertelt klopt.
[/quote]

Gaan we wijs doen stijn <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
En das maar goed ook dat het klopt van tom anders maken jullie dr wel een zooitju van.

Greetz...Frank

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dat bedoelde ik ook... maar voordat iedereen weer begint over monitors die ze normaal op de grond leggen dacht ik laat ik maar tv's typen... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Dave

Compropis: Beeldschermen

----------


## EP Woody

neeeej die horen toch bij de PC. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

En met beeld houden we ons ook zo'n beetje bezig... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
U ziet mij aan de linkerkant op een layher-verhoog lekker op m'n stoel rusten achter m'n bètacam digitaal op Vinten Vector 70.
Dit was trouwens de finale van BigBrother² in België (16/12/2001)
(Projectie met Barco 6400)


mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Jouw betacam? die van Ludo bedoel je <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Huisregel : Camera waarmee je filmt behandelen als 'n goed huisvader. op dat moment is't JOUW cam. And your responsibility....

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Niet veel mensen die zich voor beeld interesseren blijkbaar <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Als jij nou eens wat meer met je knikker achter die cam uitkwam had ik een paar hele mooie close-ups van je <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Foto komt rechtstreeks van i-net, weet zelfs niet wie pic genomen heeft <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Die close ups komen niet van het internet hoor <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

En wie aan de linkerkant ben je nou precies stijn ?

Zet anders ff een cirkeltje of zo.. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Tip : Ik sta hoger dan de rest <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

over 10 min staat er een andere foto bij  :Smile: 


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## CyberNBD

Stijn op het verhoogje rechts van de rode loper.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Bij de eerste foto zie je dus een voorbeeld van een slechte volger, de triax vliegt lekker tegen de mojo's aan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tweede foto zie je mij vaag achter cam + viewfinder staan...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ah oke.. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Jaaaa, nu herken ik je zeker op straat (of productie) als ik je nog eens tegenkom 

Edit: waarom heeft dit forum geen :S??? Daar moet ff wat aan gedaan worden mod <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## CyberNBD

Zo beter?

Stijn gaat me dit niet in dank afnemen maarjah <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Eerste foto is 'n familiefeestje
Tweede foto stond op de site van de ACF-beurs. Mooiere kop konden ze blijkbaar niet vinden <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## FiëstaLj

Die van de ACF beurs kende ik al....

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

hehehe, veel beter Cyber <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Hiermee film ik meestal, dus ook deze productie, maar dan met 7" viewfinder


mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## crazydj16

Maandje geleden ook productie gehad met 2 ongeveer dezelfde camera's (zonder x-tra viewfinder dan), is wel ff wennen als je sony digicammetje gewend bent<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maar als je alles een beetje weet te vinden zijn het zeker fijne dingen. 

doe je vaak van zulke producties.. is toch niet nix, ff de cameraman uithangen bij big-brother?

grtz


-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Doe idd wel vaker dat soort zaken ja, TV-Producties, Optredens, ENG, Festivals,...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## djdabounce

Voor welk bedrijf werk je dan eigenlijk voor (misschien is dit al gevraagt) Ik vind dat je voor een 15 jarige verrekt veel app. hebt.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

't Is niet echt een bedrijf... Meer 'n verhuurzaakje (zeg maar best ZAAK <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> van een kennis van me (die kennis staat op pag. 3 van deze topic, bij de foto met de beamers.), en het verdiend nog aardig ook.
ohja, eigenlijk staat dat bedrijf al 1113 keer onder m'n posting <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Owja, by the way, ik heb echt niet veel apparatuur hoor.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Hier nog wat meuk van me

Soundcraft Powerstation 600


En vier JB EL15'tjes met hoezen


mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## L-S design

He steintje,
Even een paar kleine vraagjes.
Je werkt wel mooi met een spirit mengtafel, maar naar mijn weten werken de meeste DJ's en drive-in shows liever niet met allemaal mono kanalen en slechts 2 stereo kanalen. Tenmindste bij het draaien bedoel ik. Leg eens ff uit waarom je zoveel monokanalen nodig zou hebben<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>. Echt grote producties zal je met deze set toch niet aan kunnen!

Nog ff een vraagje, die versterkers, heb ik die niet laatst in een hobby krantje zien staan van onze lokale electro winkel waar ze alleen maar D merken verkopen! Ik kan het verkeerd hebben maar noem eens een merk waarvan ze zijn gemaakt. ik kan het op de foto net niet lezen.

groetuh

Here we go again!

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Zijn van Sono, frans fabrikaat een kleine 1000 gulden per stuk (Achter JB ga ik geen crest zetten hè...).

En ik doe geen drive-in shows, veel optredens in scholen en theaterproducties enzo. En daarbij heb ik wel graag een heleboel monokanalen. (maar met geluid houd ik me eigenlijk niet veel bezig, 't is meer beeld de laatste tijd)

mvg,




Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## ralph

Het bedrijf waar ik voor werk heeft ook een aantal van deze spirit tafeltjes in de verhuur.
Zijn best aantrekkelijk voor kleine bandjes, spraaksetjes, karaoke.

Werk er zelf veel en graag mee. Voor de karaoke shows hebben we een soortgelijke spirit in gebruik maar dan een versie zonder ingebouwde amp.

Heel kleine drive-in showtjes heb ik er ook wel eens mee gedaan: lekker handig alles in 1 rack dus neemt echt bijna geen ruimte in.

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## moderator

Even ingegrepen in de discussie (voordat Jan, de fotoman met zijn kettingen moet gaan zwaaien op 2e kerstdag<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

De onzin cq. ruziepostings zijn verwijderd. Graag zo houden!

Heb je hier een probleem mee, dan mag je mijn altijd mailen, zie profiel

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Jan

Heb ik iets gemist? <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Always look on the BRIGHT side of life!

----------

